# Remote viewing of Tivo content



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

I have a TivoHD at my main residence. 
I have a vacation home that I would like to be able to access the content on my Tivo from. I wouldn't be against getting a second TivoHD for my vacation home. Would they be able to communicate via internet as they can when both are on my LAN?
If not.......can anyone clue me in to the use of the Slingbox/Slingcatcher combo and my Tivo? (I want to remotely view content on an HDTV, not a PC).

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bp888 (Sep 28, 2004)

slimjim867 said:


> I have a TivoHD at my main residence.
> I have a vacation home that I would like to be able to access the content on my Tivo from. I wouldn't be against getting a second TivoHD for my vacation home. Would they be able to communicate via internet as they can when both are on my LAN?
> If not.......can anyone clue me in to the use of the Slingbox/Slingcatcher combo and my Tivo? (I want to remotely view content on an HDTV, not a PC).


Well... that last sentence in parentheses is the show-stopper. No matter what you throw at your setup, you will never, even with the best of today's devices and Internet speed, get anything close to HD. It's possible to display HD content on your HDTV at your vacation home but it won't be through any kind of streaming technology like Sling. Instead it will be a laborious process of downloading TiVo files, transcoding and transferring files remotely over the Internet. You can automate the process but the key word is LABORIOUS.


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

bp888 said:


> Well... that last sentence in parentheses is the show-stopper. No matter what you throw at your setup, you will never, even with the best of today's devices and Internet speed, get anything close to HD. It's possible to display HD content on your HDTV at your vacation home but it won't be through any kind of streaming technology like Sling. Instead it will be a laborious process of downloading TiVo files, transcoding and transferring files remotely over the Internet. You can automate the process but the key word is LABORIOUS.


Okay. Got it.
What about having a tivo with subscription at each of my 2 residences. Any way to get them to share content via the internet?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Not at this time.


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

This has come up before. Place both TiVo's in your main residence, but put one of them in a closet. Also install a SlingBox in that closet connected to that TiVo.

Now install the SlingCatcher in your vacation home.

You will be able to transfer shows from your main TiVo to the closet TiVo, and then watch them on the SlingCatcher as if you're in the same house.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

It's too bad the Slingbox/Slingcatcher combo is so expensive. If keeping costs to a minimum is a priority:
* No need for a 2nd Tivo really if there is nobody watching your TivoHD at main residence while you are at vacation home. If that's the case it doesn't matter if Slingbox is controlling that Tivo and a 2nd unit is not necessary.
* Slingcatcher is still very expensive last I checked. An alternate solution is if you already have a laptop you can pretty easy connect the laptop (via S-video or even HDMI if you have a fancier model) to your TV in vacation home. Then all you need is Slingbox in your main residence and you run the Sling client on your laptop and display to your TV. (You can buy programmable remote controls for your laptop to make it more convenient to control the Sling client from a couch).

Then again if saving money is not a priority then by all means adding a 2nd Tivo and Slingcatcher will make for a nicer solution.


----------



## enhompe (Dec 18, 2006)

(You can buy programmable remote controls for your laptop to make it more convenient to control the Sling client from a couch).

Really? Can you recommend some of these? Thanks!


----------

